# Placa base para Athlon 3400+ socket 754 a 2.4GHz

## pacho2

Buenas

Quisiera saber que placa base me recomendáis para un Athlon 3400+ socket 754 a 2.4GHz. Es muy importante que la placa valga para ponerle 2 GB de RAM.

¿Cuál me recomendáis?

He estado mirando y hay gente, en otros sitios, que recomiendan las Asus, pero, ¿podré poner los 2 Gb de RAM?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

¿qué chpset consideráis mejor? ¿nvidia, sis o VIA?

Saludos y muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Quisiera saber que placa base me recomendáis para un Athlon 3400+ socket 754 a 2.4GHz. Es muy importante que la placa valga para ponerle 2 GB de RAM.
> 
> ¿Cuál me recomendáis? 

 

la inmensa mayoría de placas actuales soportan 2 gigs. Personalmente me gustan ABIT, ASUS y MSI. 

Busca una placa que tenga buna pinta y que te entre en el presupuesto y luego vete a anandtech o a otra web de éstas y mira comparativas pá ver que tal va.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿qué chpset consideráis mejor? ¿nvidia, sis o VIA? 

 

solo tengo experiencia con los chips de Intel y VIA y no he tenido problemas con éstos. Los nvidia van mu bien por lo que he podido leer. Si tuviera que comprar una placa para amd64 ahora, posiblemente miraría una con el chip nf4  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias por tus recomendaciones

Tengo dudas entre la Asus k8vse deluxe y la k8v-x, sobretodo tengo una duda en la k8v-x en lo referente a que es para amd sempron y amd64 al mismo tiempo; en concreto dice:

K8V-X se trata de una clásica combinación entre el último AMD Sempron CPU y el chipset VIA's K8T800, que hará rendir mucho más su sistema.

¿por qué, en teoría, saca más rendimiento?

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada

----------

## sr_pops

Hola, sobre esas placas en concreto te recomiendo la Asus K8v-se Deluxe, la otra k8v-x es una version recortada de la primera, con menos conexiones sata y algunas cosillas menos, y la difrencia de precio es minima. Sobre lo que dice del sempron, es que hay una version en Socket 754, entonces esa placa la podras usar para ambos, pero no a la vez, logico :p jejeje. Mas rendimiento no vas a obtener, eso seguro, yo creo que se referiria a que puedes poner un sempron y luego actualizar sin cambiar la placa base a AMD64, me parece que es simple marketing.

Si piensas hacer overclock, entonces no te recomiendo ninguna de las dos, ya que ninguna tiene bloqueo del bus pci/agp y por tanto lo subes de vueltas a la vez que subes el micro, un gran problema.

Si lo que quieres es hacer overclock mira algo con el nForce, tienes la K8N-E Deluxe con el nForce3-250GB, el mas potente de la serie 3, luego la K8N que es una version  recortada de la anterior con el nForce3-250, un chipset un poquito por debajo. Y por ultimo, si vas a montar un pc nuevo, con pci-express y demas, tienes el nForce 4 con la Asus K8N4-E Deluxe.

Mi recomendacion, es que si ya tienes todos los componentes, t. gráfica AGP y demas cosas, compres la K8N-E Deluxe, y si lo vas a comprar todo, te vayas a por la K8N4-E Deluxe, que es el futuro, aunque si lo vas a comprar todo, porque no mirar un socket 939?

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias por la información

Mi intención es no hacer overclocking con lo que.. parece que la Deluxe esta bien  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda

PD: La Deluxe soporta los 2 Gb de RAM??  Gracias

----------

## sr_pops

Si, no tendras ningun problema con la RAM, tranquilo  :Wink: 

----------

## zorth

hola.

sobre los 2 gbs de ram ningun problema con placas actuales.

sobre asus, aunque siempre han hecho buenos productos yo no te la recomendaria y eso, que le monte una a mi cuñado. una k8v se deluxe 754 para amd 64 3.0 ghz

actualmente lei por los foros de meristation que las dfi se llevan el gato al agua como placas cañeras... pero no tengo mas informacion al respecto  :Smile: 

entre asus y abit, abit. en la pagina de www2.alternate.es ocasionalmente suelen poner placas reparadas o de 2ª mano a mitad de precio. igual te interesa o no. mi abit nf7s 2.0 la compre ahi en su dia a 3 veces menos su valor en aquel momento.

saludos.

----------

## ertomas

Hola compañero. 

Yo estoy con la demás gente y te recomendaria una ASUS, en especial la:

Asus K8v-se Deluxe.

He trabajado en una tienda de informatica montando ordenadores, y todos los AMD con socket 754 los hemos montado con esa placa. Todo funciona muy bien, tanto la temperatura del procesador, como todos sus componentes. Yo en mi desktop tengo el model Asus a8v- Deluxe, que es la equivalente para socket 939, y funciona muy bien.

Una eleccion de verdad que muy buena.

Un Saludo

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias por vuestras recomendaciones

Parece, puede que esté equivocado, que la única diferencia entre la asus k8v se deluxe y la k8v deluxe es que la k8v deluxe tiene el hyper transport escalable y la k8v se deluxe lo tiene a 800 MHz, ¿qué quiere decir que el hyper transport es escalable?

Gracias por vuestras recomendaciones

PD: Veo que la tarjeta de sonido es de 6 canales y va integrada, ¿está bien soportada?

Gracias y saludos

----------

## Stolz

La reina indiscutible para socket 754 es la DFI Lanparty Ultra 250GB nforce3. Toda una superventas con reputacion justificada y principal fuente de ingresos de DFI. Tiene cantidad de extras y es la mejor del mundo en overclock.  Diseñada por el mismo ingeniero de la afamada Abit NFS7 rev 2.0 que ha sido contratado por DFI. En otros sockets aun puedes encontar competencia pero en 754 la DFI gana a todas por mucho. Si buscas bien, la puedes encontrar por 89 PVP I.V.A incluido.

Eso si, no es una placa para novatos, la cantidad de ajustes roza la paranolla y hay que dedicarle horas para hacerla lucir con luz propia. Si le pones una de las BIOS de Oskar Wu y la acompañas de unas memorias TCCD, resulta sumamente facil conseguir los 300 FSB  :Shocked: 

No lo dudes ni un momento (te lo dice alguien que dedica muchas horas al dia a leer foros de hardware y orgulloso poseedor de la misma  :Smile: )

Otras buena opcion es Abit, pero en 754 no está a la altura. De chipset, tampoco lo dudes, para 754 el nforce3 es la opcion logica y además esta totalemnet soportado en linux.

El Hyper Transport escalable significa que segun subes el FSB, la placa automaticamente baja el multiplicador LTD para que no suba el HyperTransport, ya que causa inestabuilidad a partir de 800 en nforce3 y a partir de 1200 en KT800. Yo pensaba que todas las palcas lo tenian, pero si no es asi, tampo te preocupes mcuho, porque siempre lo prodras bajar a mano.

Saludozzzzzz

EDITO: Veo que te recomiendn la Asus K8v-se Deluxe, es una placa medirocre en rendimiento y de precio similar a muchas otras claramente superiroes. Antes cogete una MSI Neo2, una Abit K8VPro con chiptset Via, o una Abit NF8 con chipset nforce3.

Resumiendo: Yo iria a por una de estas en etse orden:  

1º DFI Lanparty Ultra nforce3 250GB

2º MSI K8N Neo Platinum nForce3 250Gb

3º Abit NF8 nforce3 250Gb

4º Abit K8VPro VIA K8T80Pro (ojo que se a almenos la revision 1.1)

Asus en AMD sucks, por mucho que a alguien le duela oirlo  :Wink: , la  K8v-se se puede considerar gama baja, para eso coges una Asrock, una Gigabyte o similar y te ahorras dinero.

----------

## zorth

hola.

jeje stolz, eres un makina. has zanjado el tema de manera directa  :Smile: 

por cierto, has mirado benchmarks con tu dfi y tu amd 64 754? puedo preguntar que dims de memoria tienes?

yo tengo un amd xp barton 3.0 con una abit nf7s 2.0 y si bien, por bios puedo alterar el fsb/multiplicador, aun subiendo ligeramente 2.5v a mi micro, con un dim ddr400 kingston cl3 a la que paso de 17x de fsb×12.5 el multi = 21xx mghz ( la potencia de mi micro realmente sin oc ), el equipo mete unos cuelgues terribles. sin jugar a nada va bien. en cuanto tiro de enemy territory toca reiniciar al mas puro estilo windows si juego con fsb/multiplicador y este pasa a 180×12 por ej.

lei sobre la fecha de fabricacion de mi cpu, semana 43 antes del 2003, asi que imagino que no esta bloqueado y de estarlo supongo que la bios de mi placa tampoco me permitiria jugar con los mismos pero ya digo, para mi, que la culpable de esto es mi kingston por eso te pregunto. 

pensaba en ocz o corsair por la fama. pero viendo que estas puesto en materia, me gustaria saber que dims tienes, pues ya mismo he de ampliar de 512 mbs a 1gb  :Smile: 

un saludo.

----------

## Stolz

No solo he mirado benchmarks con mi palca, sino que los he hecho yo mismo. De hecho, cuando me la compre alla por Septiembre u Octubre del  2004 me tire 3 semas haciendo benchs como SuperPI,Prime95,Sandra,...(si, lo sé, estoy loco, pero cada uno tiene sus hobbies y les dedica el tiempo que le da la gana).

Mis memorias son unas G.E.I.L ultra-X con chips TCCD, el modelo del año pasado. El de este año son con chips BH-5 (alias traga voltage), por una vez tuve suerte comprando cuando estaban caras  :Smile:  ahora me han salido baratas. Las he puesto a 280 de FSB con latencias 2.5-4-3-6 con tan solo 2.5V.

Sobre tu micro, ¿a 2.5V lo llamas subir ligeramente? xD, imagino que será un error, porque un Barton a ese voltaje con una refrigeracion convencional lo fries. No te he acabado de entenedr bien loq ue te pasa, pero a simple vista creo   que lo que te limita claramente en tu equipo son las Kingston, porque tu placa puede dar mucho de si. La gente tiene una idea equivocada de las Kington: la unica diferencia entre unas Kingstion y unas memorias marca "La paca" es que Kingston es la unica marca de gama baja que da garantia de fabricante, pero en cuanto a calidad dejan mucho que desear. No hay que confundir calidad con garantia, puedes tener un producto malo con mucha garantia, no son incompatibles.

Si no recuerdo mal, los Barton empezaron a estar bloqueados a partir de la semana 35 del 2003 y no fue hasta al semana 43 cuando ya TODOS estaban bloqueados. Hace dos años que no he vuelto a leer nada del tema asi es que tampoco me hagas mucho caso. Dependiendo de la semana en concreto de tu micro pordras hacer una cosa u otra (subir FSB y bajar mutiplicador o subir ambos). Si quieres, para no seguir robando el post, comentame por privado que es lo que te gustaria llegar a conseguir y procuraré recomendarte unas memorias.

Saludozzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> La reina indiscutible para socket 754 es la DFI Lanparty Ultra 250GB nforce3. Toda una superventas con reputacion justificada y principal fuente de ingresos de DFI. Tiene cantidad de extras y es la mejor del mundo en overclock.  Diseñada por el mismo ingeniero de la afamada Abit NFS7 rev 2.0 que ha sido contratado por DFI. En otros sockets aun puedes encontar competencia pero en 754 la DFI gana a todas por mucho. Si buscas bien, la puedes encontrar por 89 PVP I.V.A incluido.
> 
> Eso si, no es una placa para novatos, la cantidad de ajustes roza la paranolla y hay que dedicarle horas para hacerla lucir con luz propia. Si le pones una de las BIOS de Oskar Wu y la acompañas de unas memorias TCCD, resulta sumamente facil conseguir los 300 FSB 
> 
> No lo dudes ni un momento (te lo dice alguien que dedica muchas horas al dia a leer foros de hardware y orgulloso poseedor de la misma )
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por la información. Espero no resultar pesado, pero querría preguntarte algunas dudas.

¿qué quieres decir con que no es para novatos? ¿qué pasaría si no dedicas horas para hacerla funcionar como la seda?

Yo le dedicaría el tiempo que tuviera, pero tampoco tengo tiempo suficiente como para dedicarle horas y horas para hacerla funcionar perfectamente? ¿qué clase de ajustes llevan tanto tiempo? 

Perdona mi ignorancia  :Embarassed:   pero ¿quién es Oscar Wu? ¿qué son los FSB (300FSB), me parece que tiene que ver con el Hyper Transport, pero no estoy seguro?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y saludos cordiales  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Con que no es para novatos me refiero a que se pueden tocar mil cosas en la bios. Una placa normal te deja tocar unos 4 o 5 ajustes de memoria. Esta placa tiene unos 30 ajustes. Lógicamente, si no sabes para que son, no tiene sentido tocarlos por eso digo que no es muy adecuada para novatos. Si no fuesen tantos aun podrías dedicarte a hacer pruebas para ver si mejora o no el rendimiento pero con 30 y tantos, el número de posibles combinaciones es demasiado alto como par poder explorarlas todas.

Si no te dedicas a tocarlos, no habría mucha diferencia entre esta placa y cualquier otra. En ese caso tal vez te interesaría alguna mas barata porque no le estarías sacando todo el partido que se puede.

El FSB (front side bus) es el bus del sistema. A través de él se envían todos los datos entre las distintas partes de la placa. Una placa de AMD64 por defecto va a 200MHz de FSB. Con la DFI y unas memorias no muy caras, lo puedes poner a 300MHz, con un incremento de rendimiento bestial ( a igualdad de MHz del procesador una operación de CPU que con FSB 200 tarda mas o menos 1 minuto en realizarse, con FSB 300 puede llegar a tardar 50 segundos, imagínate lo que esto significa en las largas horas de compilación de Gentoo  :Smile: ). Además, a mayor FSB, mayor tasa de transferencia de datos de la memoria (mayor velocidad de carga de los programas). Efectivamente está relacionada con el Hyper Transport, ya que la velocidad del Hyper Transport se calcula como FSBxLTD. El LTD es el multiplicador del del Hyper Tranport (al igual que el procesador tiene un multiplicador, el Hyper Transport tiene otro).

Oscar Wu es un tipo muy conocido en Internet por modificar BIOS oficiales para que rindan mucho mas. Tiene varias BIOSes de placas que han llegado a  ser muy famosas. Creo que ahora es empleado de DFI pero antes lo hacia por afición.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias por la información

¿Tiene página Oscar Wu? ¿dónde podría ver las BIOS que tiene?

Saludos y gracias

----------

## sr_pops

Apoyo todo lo que ha comentado Stolz sobre esas placas, y desde luego la DFI esta muy por encima de las otras, pero hace falta dedicarle muchas horas para configuracion y poder sacarle el máximo rendimiento.

Si no va a ser tu caso, y no te quieres complicar tanto la vida, la MSI esta muy bien, aunque claro la DFI esta x encima :p jejeje

PD.: yo te habia hablao sobre las asus xq es sobre lo que preguntaste, y pensaba que la querias de esa marca  :Laughing:  desde luego todas las que ha nombrado Stolz me gustan mas, excepto la ultima, eso de solo tener dos ranuras para la Ram no me hace gracia, jejeje

----------

## Stolz

Desconozco si tiene pagina Oskar Wu  pero si pones en Google "oskar wu bios" salen bastantes resultados.

sr_pops, para que quieres mas de dos ranuras si con el controlador de memoria del 754 al montar mas de dos modulos de doble cara (es decir, la gran mayoria de memorias del mercado) te va a bajar el FSB a 166 y además no te dejará poner las latencias en 1T. Con dos vas sobrado. 

Saludozzzzz

----------

## sr_pops

mmmm, eso no lo sabia yo, la verdad es que en ese caso no merece la pena tener una ranura más, ya que no merece la pena utilizarla.

----------

